# vestibular syndrome



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest the DX for "vestibular syndrome".

thanks in advance.

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## mkj2486 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you need to look at the 386 series of codes.  Maybe 386.00 if there is no specification.  This is not my area of expertise, but this is what came up in a search for vestibular syndrome on our Coding website.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 9, 2008)

I come up with 386.03
that's if we're talking the ear 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 9, 2008)

srinivas r sajja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest the DX for "vestibular syndrome".
> 
> ...



If it has to do with equilibrium, check the disorder of the vestibular nerve, 388.5 (my cat just recently had this).


----------

